
Puzzling number of men tied to Ferguson protests have died - longdefeat
https://apnews.com/436251b8a58c470eb4f69099f43f2231
======
masonic
[https://www.snopes.com/fact-check/a-murdered-
witness/](https://www.snopes.com/fact-check/a-murdered-witness/)

------
towaway1138
Probably largely random. But beyond that, they sound like the diametric
opposite of upstanding and boring citizens, so not really that surprising?

~~~
eesmith
What from the article suggests that they _are or aren 't_ "upstanding and
boring citizens", so what is the basis for your comment?

> Deandre Joshua’s body was found inside a burned car blocks from the protest.
> The 20-year-old was shot in the head before the car was torched.

> Darren Seals, shown on video comforting Brown’s mother that same night, met
> an almost identical fate two years later. The 29-year-old’s bullet-riddled
> body was found inside a burning car in September 2016.

How is that "random"?

